# stuffed Jalapenos



## messy (Feb 12, 2010)

I am new to the site and I am going to smoke ribs for the first time this weekend.  I want to do some stuffed jalapenos with them, does anyone ever do them?  Recipe or suggestions. I thought I saw a picture but I can't seem to find it again.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes , we call them abt's ... There is a whole category here on the forums for them... Click this link to read..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=176


----------



## smokingriley (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes they are called ABT's The is a whole fourm on them. I personaly stuff mine with either chedder cheese or cream cheese and wrap them with bacon. Once you try them you will probably do them with every smoke.


----------



## messy (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for your help gentlemen!!!


----------



## b2unit (Feb 16, 2010)

and thank you as well. Just put my first batch on 15 minutes ago [email protected]


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 16, 2010)

Like Mike (jaxgator) said we call them ABT's and they are really good and you can stuff them with all kinds of things like theses are full of cream cheese, bacon bits, green onoins and some blue cheeses and all in wrapped in bacon too. YUMMO uff


----------

